# S.H.I.T with a kiwi bird herf



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

That's right on May 24th you have the chance to S.H.I.T herf with a real live kiwi bird 
Details to follow


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I'M IN!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm in after my double header. I'll be ready for a steiny and a stogie.:ss :al


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Count me in!


Me too!!:r

Steve and I are gonna start talking Maori so you won't understand what we are saying.........but something tells me that at the speed we talk - you might already have trouble understanding us in english!!

Really looking foward to meeting some real live SHIT's!!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Looking forward to meeting you!



Kiwi Michelle said:


> Steve and I are gonna start talking Maori


I'll bring a few sharpie pens so we can appropriately decorate you guys for the show!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You west coasters don't want to miss this one!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Me too!!:r
> 
> Steve and I are gonna start talking Maori so you won't understand what we are saying.........*but something tells me that at the speed we talk - you might already have trouble understanding us in english!!*
> 
> Really looking foward to meeting some real live SHIT's!!


You took the words right outta my mouth


GOAT LOCKER said:


> Looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> I'll bring a few sharpie pens so we can appropriately decorate you guys for the show!


:r :tpd:


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Boy, I wish I could. I'll just be back from two weeks in Mexico and it is about a 16 hr. drive to San Diego for me. Bummer!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Michelle, between MMH and S.H.I.T., things will never be the same for you!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Yesterday I asked for a definition for herf. Here is one response:

definition #4 is; (http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=herf)

4. Herf : To Fondle Aggressively

You must be a real trooper Michelle to sign up for 2 herfs in a row!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

stormin said:


> Yesterday I asked for a definition for herf. Here is one response:
> 
> definition #4 is; (http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=herf)
> 
> ...


Hahaha - I better only tell my husband definitions 1-3!!!!

I did laugh though - My dad was telling people I was going to a cigar conference in the States!! ( I suppose it sounds better than saying I am meeting up with men I met on the internet to smoke cigars!)

Definition #6 - A cigar conference


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

53 Sleeps to go..................:tu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hahaha - I better only tell my husband definitions 1-3!!!!
> 
> I did laugh though - My dad was telling people I was going to a cigar conference in the States!! ( I suppose it sounds better than saying I am meeting up with men I met on the internet to smoke cigars!)
> 
> Definition #6 - A cigar conference


Hell they always fondle each other at the S.H.I.T herfs, usually not women just each other. I would be careful girly, these fellers are used to other fellers so it could get rough. Better pack yens mace to deal with this lot of RIFF RAFF, but I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The S.H.I.T. herf is a cigar conference? I thought is was an AARP meeting?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

floydp said:


> Hell they always fondle each other at the S.H.I.T herfs, usually not women just each other. I would be careful girly, these fellers are used to other fellers so it could get rough. Better pack yens mace to deal with this lot of RIFF RAFF, but I mean that in a good way.


I am kinda grossed by that... but also intrigued...........:r



Bigwaved said:


> The S.H.I.T. herf is a cigar conference? I thought is was an AARP meeting?


Ok Dave - Translation of AARP please? That's flying right over my head!!!! hehe


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I am kinda grossed by that... but also intrigued...........:r
> 
> Ok Dave - Translation of AARP please? That's flying right over my head!!!! hehe


Click here if you dare


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Click here if you dare


You can't dare me - you know i will!!

I had to laugh when I see an option to "increase text size"!!

Kinda gave it away!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok guys - what's happening??

I believe that Piker, Steve is buggering off over here to avoid me!!

He did say I would be left in good hands- which kinda makes me blush!!

Are there any plans yet?? Do I need anything special?? hahaha I am bringing lots of marmite and chartreuse!!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

mmmmm marmite!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

the plans for the evening
will go something like this
:ss :al :ss :al:ss
oh & a little marmite mixed in too by the sound of it


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

also :al and :bn :bl


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> I'll bring a few sharpie pens so we can appropriately decorate you guys for the show!


I'll bring some needles and ink... gotta do it right!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

SDmate said:


> the plans for the evening
> will go something like this
> :ss :al :ss
> oh & a little marmite mixed in too by the sound of it





j6ppc said:


> also :al and :bn


Now thats what I call a plan!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> also :al and :bn :bl


Pete mentioned something about jello shots..:al


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

SDmate said:


> Pete mentioned something about jello shots..:al


As long as it is not Jello wrestling!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Awww hell, I may have to try to make this one. Maybe I'll throw Gorob23 in the trunk & drag him down too.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

poker said:


> Awww hell, I may have to try to make this one. Maybe I'll throw Gorob23 in the trunk & drag him down too.


now you decide to show since I ain't gonna be there ....I see how it is:tg


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Ok guys - what's happening??
> 
> I believe that Piker, Steve is buggering off over here to avoid me!!
> 
> ...


Now that Steve is going away, we can smoke the good stuff......


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> Awww hell, I may have to try to make this one. Maybe I'll throw Gorob23 in the trunk & drag him down too.


:bl Hey *Ballon Boy*, Maybe *IF* I go we can take my honda :z

Rob 

WTF why is my RG so high:c


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

poker said:


> Awww hell, I may have to try to make this one. Maybe I'll throw Gorob23 in the trunk & drag him down too.


Awesome Kelly - Be great to meet ya!! 



galaga said:


> Now that Steve is going away, we can smoke the good stuff......



What a shame..I was so looking forward to trying a cremosa!Steve, do you have time to sort out a clone to send back to NZ?? Promise - the sheep won't notice!! 
Speaking of sheep - do you want me to bring you a nice homely Kiwi one for you Rick, I see from your CUT that you have a "soft spot" for them!!


gorob23 said:


> :bl Hey *Ballon Boy*, Maybe *IF* I go we can take my honda :z
> 
> Rob
> 
> WTF why is my RG so high:c


Yeah Rob, I hear that Kelly's car is old and unreliable:r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

floydp said:


> Hell they always fondle each other at the S.H.I.T herfs, usually not women just each other.


ahhh... but they are very good at it.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Only two more sleeps guys!! Have my marmite and gonna pick up a bottle of poison - I mean Chartreuse!! Don't listen to any of those MMH people. I am really a quiet wallflower. Really looking forward to meeting you fellas!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Only two more sleeps guys!! Have my marmite and gonna pick up a bottle of poison - I mean Chartreuse!! Don't listen to any of those MMH people. I am really a quiet wallflower. Really looking forward to meeting you fellas!!


Nothing more than talking wallpaper, right?!?!?!:tu


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got a couple of scotches that we have to drink. They're great for washing down Chartreuse....mmmmmm.......green liquor.....mmmmmm.:al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't ruin the scotch with Chartreuse, I'll bring some Cazadores for that....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

kiwi on tour this month or what?
:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Only two more sleeps guys!! Have my marmite and gonna pick up a bottle of poison - I mean Chartreuse!! Don't listen to any of those MMH people. I am really a quiet wallflower. Really looking forward to meeting you fellas!!


They don't know what they are in for !! :tu :ss :tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

48 hours from now we be herfin . Can't wait.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm gonna miss you guys & gals tonight
have a great time everyone :al:ss:al:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Have fun you crazy kids...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Tristan said:


> I can't wait to see pics!


I'm with you brother, pics of the shenanighans!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

floydp said:


> I'm with you brother, pics of the _*shenanighans*_!!


Are those anything like Artesians?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

man I wish I could have made this but just got home would take me 2 hrs to get there and half those old farts would be asleep... Kiwi well see ya next time your here for sure promise


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> man I wish I could have made this but just got home would take me 2 hrs to get there and half those old farts would be asleep... Kiwi well see ya next time your here for sure promise


We will drive you down for the pre SoCal S.H.I.T. herf. How is that? You may have to fight Gerry for shotgun though.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

We had better have pictures of this Kiwi version!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> We will drive you down for the pre SoCal S.H.I.T. herf. How is that? You may have to fight Gerry for shotgun though.


hahahaha gerry will move to the back if I go or Ill pull his hair the whole ride there


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> hahahaha gerry will move to the back if I go or Ill pull his hair the whole ride there


You had better call in sick on Thursday then! The train leaves early. I suppose you could lick the door handle on the shotgun seat side to insure your place...:r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> You had better call in sick on Thursday then! The train leaves early. I suppose you could lick the door handle on the shotgun seat side to insure your place...:r


ewww thats dirty ....I guess your carsw A VW??


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> ewww thats dirty ....I guess your carsw A VW??


Don't know. It will be a rental. If you are worried about dirt, we can have Gerry rub is hiney against the handle first.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow. As always a memorable herf.
Some great cigars were shared. Thanks Bob for the hospitality and of course to
the whole crew for making us feel welcome. 

Gerry is the PPP Controller extraordinare!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Wow. As always a memorable herf.
> Some great cigars were shared. Thanks Bob for the hospitality and of course to
> the whole crew for making us feel welcome.
> 
> Gerry is the PPP Controller extraordinare!


Details! I demand details!!!!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

I finally made it but missed talking to some of you guys on the phone. It was a good day.:ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Gerry is the PPP Controller extraordinare!


Looks more like the PPP bottleneck to me.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bob (Beerbob) & Eric (GOAT LOCKER)










Michelle (KiwiMichelle) & Jon (j6ppc)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rick (galaga) & Michelle (KiwiMichelle)










Peter (pnoon) [I took my own picture!]


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Michelle - "What's that noise?"










Eric - "Don't worry, Michelle, It's just my phone."


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Details! I demand details!!!!


We smoked/PPPassed SHITty old smokes, SHITty new smokes, SHITty middle aged smokes. We drank beer, scotch, port and tequilla - ate pizza and snacks w/ & w/o Marmite. Talked bad about Vegimite and talked a whole lot; both to people there and on the phone: Steve, Dave, Gabe, and Darryl. Watched the Padres(at least we took the series) and SouthPark. Haven't you ever been to a herf before Tom? 

Nice to meet up with everyone. Had a great time smoking, drinking, talking and I didn't make fun of Michelle too much when she wanted a Peepsi.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> We smoked/PPPassed SHITty old smokes, SHITty new smokes, SHITty middle aged smokes. We drank beer, scotch, port and tequilla - ate pizza and snacks w/ & w/o Marmite. Talked bad about Vegimite and talked a whole lot; both to people there and on the phone: Steve, Dave, Gabe, and Darryl. Watched the Padres(at least we took the series) and SouthPark. Haven't you ever been to a herf before Tom?


Thanks Rick! 

I have been to a couple herfs, but never watched a Padres game at one....so I learned something new about SoCal herfing!  Looks like a great time was had by all, good job taking care of Kiwi!










Jon.....how could was it Brother? 65 degrees?  :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Awesome pics, thanks bastages. Dang Jon looks like he's freezing!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great pics there.

Looks a bit cold though ..... But looks like fun, fun , fun !!! :tu


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

michelle looks like she felt at home. you guys really treat people well.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
next time you go on walk-about, kiwi, it's you and me.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like you all had an awesome time!! Nobody talked about the Chartreuse though.. you guys should have been herfin with us in Chicago, we had beautiful weather!

We should have sent the pizza!!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

oh, by the way... once we initiated Gerry into the MoB, he taught us the:

*Triple-Secret Left-Coast Peek-A-Boo Puff-Pass*

ha,ha your secrets out - now our herfs will be as good as yours.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

floydp said:


> Awesome pics, thanks bastages. Dang Jon looks like he's freezing!


:tpd:

Looks like a great time! I think Jon looks like he wants to kill the paparazzi! :bx


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Rick!
> 
> Jon.....how could was it Brother? 65 degrees?  :r





stormin said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Looks like a great time! I think Jon looks like he wants to kill the paparazzi! :bx





floydp said:


> Awesome pics, thanks bastages. Dang Jon looks like he's freezing!


Well I was freezing; barefoot 'cos I stupidly forgot to bring anything but flip flops and thrashed my feet walking around in TJ w/ them.

It was a great herf!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Looks more like the PPP bottleneck to me.


SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN PEOPLE LEAVE THE PPP! I GET STUCK WITH:
70's montecristo dunhill selection #2
85 la escepcion longo
70's partagas 898
80's montecristo especial 
03 RyJ churchill
honestly i didnt mind... 
I LOVE THIS PICTURE!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN PEOPLE LEAVE THE PPP! I GET STUCK WITH:
> 70's montecristo dunhill selection #2
> 85 la escepcion longo
> 70's partagas 898
> ...


That's f'in hilarious. I wish I could have been there; but feel blessed to have been there on the phone for a brief period. 

:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> oh, by the way... once we initiated Gerry into the MoB, he taught us the:
> 
> *Triple-Secret Left-Coast Peek-A-Boo Puff-Pass*
> 
> ha,ha your secrets out - now our herfs will be as good as yours.


:r an amazing feat if i ever saw one:r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

zemekone said:


> SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN PEOPLE LEAVE THE PPP! I GET STUCK WITH:
> 70's montecristo dunhill selection #2
> 85 la escepcion longo
> 70's partagas 898
> ...


I think that I may have been paralyzed from trying to figure out which one to smoke. Glad to see you S.H.I.T.ers continued to treat Kiwi well.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> I think that I may have been paralyzed from trying to figure out which one to smoke. Glad to see you S.H.I.T.ers continued to treat Kiwi well.


Treat me well they did.......Totally lived up to the reputation they have of been wonderful hospitable people. Thanks guys for making my last night in the US of A so good. You are very special (in a nice way) people!!

A huge thanks to Jon for being my chauffeur, body guard (in Tijuana) and for being my friend! It is very very much appreciated!!

I have taken some pics too of last night (and of the donkey- oops I mean zebra!!)


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the picures. Thanks for letting me pop in via the phone. See you in person in a month. :ss


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> oh, by the way... once we initiated Gerry into the MoB, he taught us the:
> 
> *Triple-Secret Left-Coast Peek-A-Boo Puff-Pass*
> 
> ha,ha your secrets out - now our herfs will be as good as yours.


Now that's funny :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Dude ... Gerry ... how many cigars *did* you Bogart??? :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

The Professor said:


> Dude ... Gerry ... how many cigars *did* you Bogart??? :r


that is F***ing Sweet Darrel!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Dude ... Gerry ... how many cigars *did* you Bogart??? :r


:r Now that is more like it! :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Treat me well they did.......Totally lived up to the reputation they have of been wonderful hospitable people. Thanks guys for making my last night in the US of A so good. You are very special (in a nice way) people!!
> 
> A huge thanks to Jon for being my chauffeur, body guard (in Tijuana) and for being my friend! It is very very much appreciated!!
> 
> I have taken some pics too of last night (and of the donkey- oops I mean zebra!!)


Hey, now that I've met you, blue text sounds like you..... (cool)

Hope you have a great flight back. Thanks for visiting sweetie.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Great pictures you guys, but i didnt think Cali got cold in May


Gerry looks like he is his own 5ct travel humidor:ss


Michelle, Thanks for comin over and boppin around the usa for a week! have a safeflight home:tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like a blast-glad you had fun, Michele. Maybe you will come back some day???


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

galaga said:


> Hey, now that I've met you, blue text sounds like you..... (cool)
> 
> Hope you have a great flight back. Thanks for visiting sweetie.


I do like me blue text - sound Kiwi does it? I will bring you a homely sheep next time Rick!!



backwoods said:


> Great pictures you guys, but i didnt think Cali got cold in May
> 
> Gerry looks like he is his own 5ct travel humidor:ss
> 
> Michelle, Thanks for comin over and boppin around the usa for a week! have a safeflight home:tu


You make me sound like the energizer bunny - hoppin an boppin around the place! Was an awesome week!



CigarGal said:


> Looks like a blast-glad you had fun, Michele. Maybe you will come back some day???


Never say never - would love to come if ya'll have me again! Would have been great to have caught up with you Marianne.


----------

